# Range Bag Bargain



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Bought a really nice, inexpensive range bag at Lowe's today. It's got all kinds of pockets inside and out and a hard plastic bottom. It's about a foot wide, two feet long and 16 inches or so tall. It's one of their mid-sized tool bags. Couldn't find a canvas one anywhere and settled for this. They had it on sale for $35 or so. A lot of tool bags make great range bags. 
OK, here's the pics.


----------



## tomkk (May 6, 2006)

I ran across those bags 2-3 weeks ago and got one then. Works great for me too ...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I haven't had it to the range yet, but it's got all my junk in it ready to go. Turns out to be pretty good storage between range trips also.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

A lot of people are using tool bags or even rolling tool boxes as range bags/boxes now. I may just have to jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Tool bags are great. Same function without the "Guns Inside" banners. I started off with a 12" Sears Craftsman bag. I think I'm going to upgrade to the 14".


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I used a giant rubbermain/tupperwear type contained for years - Got to send off for a free S&W range bag w/ a Walther purchase last year, though. The thing is huge. I really like it. I sent off for a 2nd one this year, and i have it now for when I take business trips - I can store tons of stuff. And, I am about to send off for a 3rd one w/ this last Walther pruchase. I sent off for the free mag offer. When I get that, I plan to send in and see if I can get the bag too


----------

